# Who will the Suns target with their MLE?



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What positions and what players?

With the nice core the Suns have, I'm sure alot of players will have interest.

-Petey


----------



## 7 (Sep 14, 2004)

They will probably have to use most of it to re-sign Hunter because he has a player option for next year and will most likely opt out for more money. It is also possible that they will need to use some money to sign Milos if he wants to come over. I don't really see us signing any other players unless someone wants to come here and sign for the vet min to win a championship. 

The big offseason priority is going to be re-signing JJ though.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

7 said:


> They will probably have to use most of it to re-sign Hunter because he has a player option for next year and will most likely opt out for more money. It is also possible that they will need to use some money to sign Milos if he wants to come over. I don't really see us signing any other players unless someone wants to come here and sign for the vet min to win a championship.
> 
> The big offseason priority is going to be re-signing JJ though.


I suspect the Suns will get Hunter back using their "Million Dollar Exemptions" which was worth about $1.7 last season. Hunter has done well in the Suns system, but there aren't many teams that can use him effectively.

My guess is that Vujanic will be targeted and get about half the MLE. If not, I would expect them to go for another point guard. I expect the Suns to draft an inside guy who can run.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

If JJ doesn't resign, the Bulls pick would likely go to a G to replace him. Looking at the available prospects, it looks like the best athletic big man available would be Channing Frye or Andray Blatche (should he jump); both not worthy of a mid-1st rounder, IMO.

That said, if the full MLE is available after possible Hunter and Milos signings, there are some interesting bigs on the market that could fit this team: Eddie Griffin (would love to have him), Donyell (could take pay cut to play for winner, could play post for this team), Niko Tskitishvili.

Don't worry, though. If all else fails, we can't get Googs and Scott Williams back for the veterans minimum .


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I hope we get another Hunter type player or Udonis.


----------

